# Wiring for awning light on Chausson Flash 09



## 106389 (Aug 11, 2007)

Hi,
I'm hopping someone can help us, on our 2007 Chausson flash 09 there is a switch & LED for a awning light on the control panel, but I cant find any wiring for adding a light, can anyone advise as to where I can find the wiring, I have been onto where we bought the motor-home but they don't know & are waiting for Chausson to get back to them, which is taking forever.

THANKS Paul


----------



## COLIN_TEC580 (Feb 3, 2007)

hi i have a flash 09 and have fitted led out side light the wires are in the control panel the light switch is the 2nd switch down on the right in the contol panel managed to drill hole under door rubber and run the cable around to the control panel there is 8 way double endend spade conetors you just pull of the brown plastic cover and un do the 4 screws


1 2 3 4 

5 6 7 8


1 = white
2 = white
3 = brown
4 = yellow
5 =brown
6 = white
7= red
8 not used light switch +

terminal 6 - i used under side of the pin -

hope this helps can send pic if that would help


----------



## Dooney (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi 

We have a Flash 08, and are trying to wire an awning light into the switch on the control panel,

i have removed the panel and are faced with an eight way spade connection block, into one side are 4 wires orange, orange, white and red,
out of the other side are brown and white feeding halogen spotlight and 3 wires whitch go to the main cabin light switch.

Although the led on the panel lights up, i can see no 12 volt wires that operate from it.

any answers gratefully received

regards

jerry


----------



## Dooney (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi 

We have a Flash 08, and are trying to wire an awning light into the switch on the control panel,

i have removed the panel and are faced with an eight way spade connection block, into one side are 4 wires orange, orange, white and red,
out of the other side are brown and white feeding halogen spotlight and 3 wires whitch go to the main cabin light switch.

Although the led on the panel lights up, i can see no 12 volt wires that operate from it.

any answers gratefully received

regards

jerry


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Word of warning:

Be very carefull adding extra connections to control panels, they are tempermental at the best of times and as I understand it from our Service Manager are best left alone.

See if you can get a feed direct from leisure battery and put a fuse link in.

Peter


----------

